

New Leaked TPP Chapter Shows Countries Converging on Anti-User Copyright Rules - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/07/new-leaked-tpp-chapter-reveals-countries-converging-anti-user-copyright

======
jakeogh
I don't care how 'good' the terms are compared to our draconian laws.
Solidifying a 'better' DMCA in treaties limits the people and therefore
innovation. Relinquishing even a little national or local control (US in my
case) over the legality of information in the name of 'normalization' or a
'better' [INSERT LAW] is a mistake.

